# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  nice recipe

## shahpooja

CHHUPA RUSTOM KEBAB 

Kebabs with a hint of surprise - stuffed with a piece of Mozzarella cheese and fried

Preparation Time : 25-30 minutes

Cooking Time : 10 minutes 
Servings : 4 


INGREDIENTS 

Cottage cheese (paneer), grated 100 grams
Potatoes, boiled and mashed 2 large
Oil to deep-fry + 2 tablespoons
Ginger, chopped 1 inch piece
Green chillies, chopped 
Green peas, boiled and mashed 1/4 cup
Spinach, blanched and chopped1/2 medium
Salt to taste
Chaat masala 1 teaspoon
Garam masala powder 1 teaspoon
Cornflour/ corn starch 4 tablespoons
Mozzarella cheese, cubed 200 grams 


METHOD
Heat two tablespoons of oil in a pan. Add chopped ginger and green chillies. Sauté for a minute. Add mashed green peas and spinach. Remove from heat. Mix in grated paneer, potatoes, salt, chaat masala and garam masala powder. Add two tablespoons of cornflour for binding. Divide the mixture into twelve equal portions. Shape them into balls and stuff each with one cube of Mozzarella cheese. Press between your palms to flatten. Heat sufficient oil in a fryer or deep frying pan. Roll kebabs in remaining cornflour and deep-fry till golden brown in colour. Remove and place on an absorbent paper. Serve hot with chutney of your choice.

----------


## Tulip

thank you for the recipe

----------


## shahpooja

my pleasure always

----------

